

How to kill my Google services - meapix

Hi Community!<p>I have the following services with google which I use a lot:
1. GMail: s...@gmail.com
2. Calendar: s...@gmail.com<p>I want to move to a personal e-mail domain. What do you think is the best way to move out peacefully. I have about 900 contacts on Gmail. And what software do you recommend. I also want to get a domain using a top-level domain that is not under a government control like USA, is there any?<p>Thank you!
======
xkucf03
Rent a VPS in some democratic country. Run your postfix, dovecot, SOGo or
RoundCube, for chat use ejabberd or other XMPP server, use owncloud or other
similar piece of software. Or there are preconfigured GNU/Linux distributions
which give you these features out of the box (but I usually configure these
packages myself).

Ad TLD: there are many national TLDs, grab any, but choose carefully the
company where you register it (someone outside USA).

~~~
meapix
Thanks, I'm a linux user. SOGo is an interesting piece of software, I'll give
it a try. Any TLD you recommend?

~~~
xkucf03
I live in CZ, so I use this one, it is quite OK here. Also in DE is active
free software community, so they might help you if some problems occur. Maybe
RU or CN could serve good (if you don't fight against their governments, of
course), but I don't have personal experience with these TLDs.

